# Was hält ihr von der Daiwa xceler Spinnrute?



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

Hallo ich wollte nur kurz mal fragen was ihr von der Daiwa Exceler Spinnrute hält.

1. ist die rute gut zum Spinnfisdchen?
2. wie fühlt sich die rute an wegen dem dünnen blänk.
3. halten diese ruten einen Hächt aus?
4. wie ist die quallität der ruten.

Danke 

Grüßß Angler4erver1995


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. November 2010)

*AW: Was hält ihr von der Daiwa xceler Spinnrute?*

Ähhhh, steh ick jetzt uff´n Schlauch, oder Du???

Du hast doch die Ruten (zumindest sagst Du dat hier KLICK KLACK) .... Da musste doch wissen wie se sind und wie sich der Blank anfühlt.... 

Troll???? 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Was hält ihr von der Daiwa xceler Spinnrute?*

ja ich wollte auch fragen was ihr dazu sagen könnt ich meine was ihr von dem blänk undder qallität hält.


----------



## Lucius (3. November 2010)

*AW: Was hält ihr von der Daiwa xceler Spinnrute?*

??Seltsame Postings, vorallem: gab´s in Bremen einen Daiwa Flohmarkt?Irgendwo hinter einem polnischen Kastenwagen!?.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Was hält ihr von der Daiwa xceler Spinnrute?*

Probiere deine Rute doch mal aus und berichte Du uns doch dann bitte.


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Was hält ihr von der Daiwa xceler Spinnrute?*

was meinst du mit kastenwagen genau und was soll das heißen?


----------



## slowhand (3. November 2010)

*AW: Was hält ihr von der Daiwa xceler Spinnrute?*

Von der Rute gibt's ja etliche Varianten in allen möglichen WG-Bereichen und Modellen.
Ich habe die Daiwa Exceler Jigger Spin in 2.70m und mit 5-25g Wurfgewicht. Das ist eine traumhafte Rute mit schnellem Blank, straffer Aktion und geringem Gewicht. Ist mit einer 2000er Daiwa Exceler Plus perfekt ausbalanciert und kostet ca. 60,- Euro. Selbst bis 120,- Euro habe ich nichts Vergleichbares in der Länge und der WG-Klasse gefunden und bin bis heute sehr zufrieden! Die größten Fische mit der Rute waren Barsche bis 45cm und Döbel um 50cm, da war die Rute noch lange nicht am Limit! 
Die Qualität der Rute ist gut, nicht perfekt. Hier und da findet man eine Lacknase, aber das sind minimale optische Fehler. Bei Massenprodukten in dieser Preisklasse muß man natürlich aufpassen, die Qualitätskontrolle ist wohl eher mäßig. Ein Freund von mir hat sich exakt die gleiche Exceler gekauft, allerdings ist bei ihm der Rollenhalter irgendwie lose, wackelt halt. Also am Besten irgendwo im Laden eine aussuchen und vor Ort begutachten.


----------



## zander-ralf (3. November 2010)

*AW: Was hält ihr von der Daiwa xceler Spinnrute?*

Warum kaufst Du die Ruten erst und fragst dann die Kollegen ob sie was taugen?
Umgekehrt wäre wohl etwas besser gewesen! 
Aber merke: eine Rute ist meistens nur so gut wie der, der sie in der Hand hält (ostfriesische Angelweisheit).


----------



## Lucius (3. November 2010)

*AW: Was hält ihr von der Daiwa xceler Spinnrute?*



Angler4ever1995 schrieb:


> ja ich wollte auch fragen was ihr dazu sagen könnt ich meine was ihr von dem blänk undder qallität hält.




Wenn du doch drei ausführungen dieser Rute hast, solltest du UNS doch sagen können , wie der Blank ist!?
Ausserdem ist das ganze eine sehr subjektive (http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/subjektiv) Angelegenheit und die Geschmäcker bezüglich Aktion und Steifheit des Blanks gehen da weit auseinander....

P.S.: Das mit dem Kastenwagen war ein Joke.....


----------



## teddy- (20. November 2010)

*AW: Was hält ihr von der Daiwa xceler Spinnrute?*

hallo 

hab mal ne frage ich möchte mir ne spinnrute zulegen die viel abdeckt wie Barsch Zander und Hecht für hafen ufer und boot 

hab mir die fox spinn 20-50g 2,70m angeschaut was haltet ihr von der 
oder auch die mitchell mag pro spin 15-60g 2,68m die wiegt nur 149g kann  es sein das die zu wabbelig ist bei dem geringen gewicht oder habt ihr  noch alternativen für mich 

danke gruß teddy


----------



## teddy- (20. November 2010)

*AW: Was hält ihr von der Daiwa xceler Spinnrute?*

achso hab vergessen zu schreiben das sie bis 100 euro kosten darf


----------

